# Darth Maul Goalie Gear



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

My son and I customized his goalie gear into this bad ass Darth Maul set using colored duct tape. Hope you like it!



















:voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool is that?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I trust no pucks dared get past him while he was wearing that outfit


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is wonderful! He looks like one crazy bad Sith assassin! Nice job dad.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Parenting like a BOSS..........

Great job!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks awesome! I bet all the other kids want one like that.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Coolest kid on the block!


----------

